# Need suggestions for buying a bridge camera within 20K-25K range



## anujs (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi,

I am planning to buy a bridge camera within the range of 20K-25K. This will be my first bridge camera. Basically first camera other than normal point & shoot camera. I do not want DSLR with different lenses. So a bridge camera will solve my purpose.
Here are my requirements:
1. Camera should have excellent zoom range.
2. Camera should give good picture quality (even at maximum zoom).
3. Camera should shoot decent pictures in low light conditions also.
4. Battery life should be decent.
5. Preferably with an auto focus and manual focus.
6. A viewfinder also.
7. Camera should be able to take instant pictures of sports or fast moving objects.
8. Preferably an Autofocus assist lamp also.
9. Camera should have good flash range.
10. Camera should have good (maximum and minimum) shutter speed.

GPS is not really required and video recording is also not that important.

I know, I have asked too much for a bridge camera (all of these requirements can be fulfilled by a DSLR camera only), but still I request all of you to provide your inputs based on your experiences and suggest me the best bridge camera (even other than the few selected by me).

I have checked the reviews of Nikon Coolpix P510, Sony Cyber-shot DSC-HX200V, Canon PowerShot SX40 HS & Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ150. But some of these cameras are outdated and old. For example: Panasonic FZ150 was launched more than a year ago and is not easily available in the market now. Also its zoom range (24X) is less as compared to new cameras (which is > 30X). Canon SX40 is also more than a year old.

Initially I thought of buying Nikon P510, but reviews about its autofocus on zoom range are very bad. Also it cannot take good shots in low light. There is no manual zoom & battery life is also very poor.

Then I thought of buying Sony HX200V, but I cannot find much reviews on internet about this camera. Moreover most of the people suggests Nikon or Canon cameras only.

*Note:* I have already gone through other threads regarding the same queries, but those are 2-3 months old now. In one of the thread Panasonic FZ150 emerged as winner. But again that thread is now 2-3 months old. Another thread suggested Sony HX200V, but the main reason for suggesting that was, because of video shooting requirement.

I request nac, marvelousprashant, sujoyp and other respected members of the forum to suggest me the best bridge camera within my range.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 13, 2012)

Buy canon SX40HS without thinking twice. Because it is going to disappear soon. It is awesome. Low light capabilities are amazing and it is very sharp even at its telephoto end. And it has plenty of manual controls


----------



## anujs (Oct 13, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Buy canon SX40HS without thinking twice. Because it is going to disappear soon. It is awesome. Low light capabilities are amazing and it is very sharp even at its telephoto end. And it has plenty of manual controls



@marvelousprashant: Thanks a lot for your advice. I am impressed by the suggestion that you made. I checked Canon SX40HS reviews and found it to be very good. However, I have only three concerns with Canon SX40HS. First: It's LCD resolution is very low as compared to new cameras. Second: The resolution of EVF is even less and I read somewhere on the net that it is not good at all. Third: This camera wont be able to take panorama pics. Other than this all other features are good. Do I have any other option according to you?


----------



## nac (Oct 13, 2012)

I think SX40 has already disappeared.

Even though they are old, in this budget still they stand the same...
FZ150
SX40
HX200

Else you can increase your budget to 28.5k and buy FZ200 or go for travel zoom with SX240 (16k).


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 13, 2012)

I found 1 deal Buy Canon Sx40 Hs Point Online. Lowest Price of Canon Sx40 Hs Point in India. To buy Samsung Galaxy mobile phone. Specification and Reviews of Canon Sx40 Hs Point , Best place to buy Canon Sx40 Hs Point Online. BrokenGlass Designs
Don't know if it is reliable

Panorama is a complicated procedure and only Sony cams give decent result with in-camera stitching

Canon has Panorama assist mode... but I prefer CHDK overlay mode for taking pics that can be stitched on PC. Canon also provides a panorama software for PC and plenty of third party options available. 

LCD resolution is low... but again it is more than good for composing the shot. Color reproduction is good. Brightness is good. And it is flexible

EVF  is useless except in low light situations

SX50's price might come down soon to ~ 26K


----------



## nac (Oct 13, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> I found 1 deal Buy Canon Sx40 Hs Point Online. Lowest Price of Canon Sx40 Hs Point in India. To buy Samsung Galaxy mobile phone. Specification and Reviews of Canon Sx40 Hs Point , Best place to buy Canon Sx40 Hs Point Online. BrokenGlass Designs
> Don't know if it is reliable


At least it's available in some place.



marvelousprashant said:


> SX50's price might come down soon to ~ 26K


MRP is 30k, street price will be around 26k... May be we can expect this price during this festival times...


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 13, 2012)

Is sx50 really available for 26k? Strongly recommended. It shoots RAW without CHDK. Has better ois and sensor than sx40


----------



## nac (Oct 13, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Is sx50 really available for 26k? Strongly recommended. It shoots RAW without CHDK. Has better ois and sensor than sx40



No no I am not saying it's available. But we have seen Canon's price trend of their latest SX series cameras SX240/260, SX500...

But now with coupons we can get it for 26500/-


----------



## anujs (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi,

@marvelousprashant & @nac: Thanks for your suggestions.
Just wanted to know:
Is Canon SX50Hs better then the rest right now?
Have you guys checked it's performance as compared to other bridge cameras available in the market (Sorry for this weird question)?.

If I can afford it, will it be the best bet as of now and as compared to Panasonic FZ150 & Canon SX40HS?

Please suggest and thanks again for providing your valuable suggestions.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 13, 2012)

SX50 is definitely better than SX40 and FZ150. Ive seen some shots and they are pretty good. ISO400 images are noise free. ISO800 is okayish. 1600 is just usable.

But you will need a tripod for shooting at maximum zoom. Applying thumb rule the minimum shutter speed at max zoom in handheld mode will be 1/1200s which isn't very helpful except for outdoor daylight shots. Only bridge that will beat SX50 is FZ200


----------



## nac (Oct 14, 2012)

^ 
Is SX50 that good?


----------



## anujs (Oct 14, 2012)

@marvelousprashant: So according to you following are the cameras in the order of their preference:
1. Panasonic FZ200
2. Canon SX50 HS
3. Panasonic FZ150
4. Canon SX40 HS
5. Sony HX200

I should follow the same order for buying (if budget allows). Please correct me if my understanding is wrong.

@nac: Please provide your feedback also.

I request other forum members also to give their inputs.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 14, 2012)

nac said:


> ^
> Is SX50 that good?



Canon Bridge cams are underrated because of FZ series. They are very good. Although 50x zoom is not very useful... but 26-27k price is great for it.

Your sequence should be : 
FZ200
FZ150
SX50
SX40

It is not just about features but also VFM


----------



## nac (Oct 14, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Canon Bridge cams are underrated because of FZ series.



Probably you are right... It couldn't match Panny's focusing speed, (Canon's focusing is not pathetic either) SX40 was very good indeed. One of the first compact camera to get Digic 5. Now I/we see what Digic 5 could do with your work  With CHDK we could enable many more features. If Canon could include barrel/ring type zoom and external mic jack, then it would be excellent...


----------



## anujs (Oct 14, 2012)

@marvelousprashant: In my current scenario and budget, I think:

1. I cannot go for Panasonic FZ200 as it is 10K more than my budget. The price on Panasonic site for FZ200 is 35K.
2. I am bit hesitant to buy Panasonic FZ150 as it is outdated now and not easily available in the market also.
3. I can buy Canon SX50 HS if I can get it at 25K-26K price range.
4. I am bit hesitant to buy Canon SX40 HS also for the same reason as for Panasonic FZ150.

What are the chances of price coming down for Canon SX50 HS before Diwali?
Also please suggest if my decision is fine considering my budget?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 14, 2012)

Fz200 is 29k on ebay if you can extend upto that


----------



## anujs (Oct 14, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> Fz200 is 29k on ebay if you can extend upto that



I cannot go beyond 26K 

@marvelousprashant & @nac:
Other than aperture (f/2.7 in SX40 & f/3.4 in SX50) and max shutter speed (1/3200s in SX40 & 1/2000s in SX50), I don't see any other disadvantage in SX50 HS as compared to SX40 HS. Where will these disadvantages (aperture difference and max shutter speed difference) affect the picture quality or any other thing while taking pictures. I want to know what will I not be able to do because of these disadvantages.

Also the things that I will not be able to do or difference in picture quality due to above mentioned disadvantages, will those be very noticeable.

Please explain in detail.


----------



## nac (Oct 14, 2012)

From ebay you can get 

FZ200 for 28200/-
SX50 for 26500/-

I don't doubt the quality of pictures SX50 could make but I don't know how Canon justifying this (f/3.4 from f/2.7) move.
Those f number is about the size of the door like thingy in the camera (aperture) which lets the light into the sensor. Higher the no. smaller the size, i.e., f/3.4 is smaller than f/2.7 thus f/3.4 lets less amount of light than f/2.7. If you get more light, you can shoot an exposure faster. With larger aperture (smaller no.) you can get better bokeh aka blur than smaller aperture.

If you can find FZ150 or SX40, buy that. If not increase your budget... 

If you can't find one and can't increase your budget, that leaves HX200...


----------



## anujs (Oct 14, 2012)

nac said:


> From ebay you can get
> 
> FZ200 for 28200/-
> SX50 for 26500/-
> ...



@nac: I can buy Canon SX50 HS at 26,500/-. Please give your camera preference in buying order (top being most preferred and last being least preferred) as marvelousprashant did few posts ago.

Also please explain about shutter speed difference in HX40 & HX50. what impact will it have?


----------



## nac (Oct 14, 2012)

Anu,
Shutter speed is how long that "window" will be open to let the light in. 

Don't worry much about shutter speed if you have no problem using hack (hopefully it will be out in few months...).

FZ200
FZ150
I don't know which one is better here SX40 or SX50... May be both are equally good or I may like SX40 for it's faster lens...


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 14, 2012)

I would say the same as Nac and prashant said...

FZ200
FZ150
SX50HS
SX40HS

I read 3 reviews of SX50HS just for you....but didnt found it too impressing other than in camera HDR,Better ISo and longer zoom...in all others FZ150 beats SX50HS...

I think you dont have much choices


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't think FZ150 is available anywhere... FZ200 is out of budget...


----------



## anujs (Oct 17, 2012)

I am getting SX50 HS at Canon PowerShot SX50 HS - Foto Centre Trading Pvt. Ltd. for Rs. 26662/- (lowest price on net). But I don't know the how genuine this site is. COD is also not available.

I will wait for 15-20 days more to see if SX40 HS can appear on other sites also (that too with some festive discount)


----------



## nac (Oct 17, 2012)

This is even more cheaper...

With coupon you can get some discount... I don't know is there any other coupon available than this ICICIFNB12 (Rs. 750/- off). Final price 25440/-


----------



## anujs (Oct 17, 2012)

nac said:


> This is even more cheaper...
> 
> With coupon you can get some discount... I don't know is there any other coupon available than this ICICIFNB12 (Rs. 750/- off). Final price 25440/-



@nac: Thanks a lot for the URL and the coupon. Just want to know: Will this coupon "ICICIFNB12" will be applicable only if I have an ICICI credit card or it does not matter at all whatever credit card I have? Is this seller genuine?


Also, please suggest if the price can come down further in next 15-20 days.


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 17, 2012)

That photo center website is very genuine...dont worry...but the prices are without sales tax/ocroi...soo ultimately bill increases by 1-2k


----------



## anujs (Oct 17, 2012)

@sujoyp: Just now I have checked about taxes after your post. Foto centre guys add Rs. 3,333/- as VAT. So the total cost will be Rs 29,995/-. It will be same as if I buy from any shop also


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok good that u checked  I know them from last year itself


----------



## anujs (Oct 17, 2012)

Any idea when SX50 HS is going to hit stores (Whizz, chroma, Reliance Digital, etc.) and other websites?


----------



## nac (Oct 17, 2012)

anujs said:


> @nac: Thanks a lot for the URL and the coupon. Just want to know: Will this coupon "ICICIFNB12" will be applicable only if I have an ICICI credit card or it does not matter at all whatever credit card I have? Is this seller genuine?


There are other coupons available as well from standard chartered, hdfc, amex and much more which I am not aware of... The coupon I posted is for ICICI customers only.

Oh ho!!!!!
You missed that... ebay added that offer in DEALS. You can't use coupons for this offer now.


anujs said:


> Also, please suggest if the price can come down further in next 15-20 days.


I hope so... Since it's festival time, you can expect some good deals.



anujs said:


> Any idea when SX50 HS is going to hit stores (Whizz, chroma, Reliance Digital, etc.) and other websites?



It didn't yet??? I don't know about whizz and chroma, but reliance won't reduce much. May be 2-3% off from MRP i.e., Rs. 600-900/-


----------



## aadi007 (Oct 18, 2012)

why is nobody suggesting the Sony HX100V?
It is as good a camera as the Canon and Panasonic and available at 20K odd.

Makes it excellent value for money!

May be there are major drawbacks of HX100V which I am not aware of..so, please enlighten in that case


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 18, 2012)

bro sony HX100v is gone...now we r in Sony HX200V era 
Its great and we ususally suggest it.


----------



## nac (Oct 18, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> now we r in Sony HX200V era





Aadi, If you have find one, you can grab it... But the upgraded one itself sells around 20k...
You have other choices like FZ60 for 21500/- slight upgrade from predecessor. The important upgrade, you can use PASM in video. One more from Fuji HS25EXR... wonderful piece of camera. I very much like the spec. It would be good to have HS30 (lion powered HS25 + shoots RAW) in the competition...


----------



## aadi007 (Oct 18, 2012)

I know about Sony HX200V but all reviews do suggest that its image quality is inferior to HX100V.

We cant buy it just bcoz its a new model..right?
Or, again I am missing something ? 

I am confused about the FZ60...I think Panasonic was also confused when they made it. What is the purpose of the camera I am not sure of?
As I understand, it is inferior to FZ150 and sells at the same price.

Fuji - specs are good but reviews are not unfortunately


----------



## nac (Oct 18, 2012)

Yeah, me too read a similar reviews... It's not that pathetic like S9200/S9300. P510 is also equally good and now P510 sells under 19k and FZ60 under 20k with special coupon...

They are replacing the older one FZ47 with this new FZ60. Older one's MRP is 20000/- and it's obvious that the newer one will cost more...

If you have found FZ150, better grab it...

But I really like that Fuji cam. It's price performance ratio. For 17k it's a steal... Probably, I will choose this over SX260...


----------



## aadi007 (Oct 19, 2012)

Nac... I searched like crazy for the FZ150 but its not available anywhere.
But I am getting Sony HX100V for 20K odd...so I was thinking of grabbing it since the HX200V is not that good.

Can you tell me how does the Sony HX100V compare with FZ150 and SX40?


----------



## nac (Oct 19, 2012)

HX100 and SX40 more or less equally good.

Barrel/ring type zoom vs external flash provision is the major difference.

HX100 supposedly sells much below HX200 

Did you try in any of the local stores? They might have the recently discontinued models...


----------



## anujs (Oct 23, 2012)

The best price for Canon SX50 HS that I can get on internet are at: ebay for Rs. 26,190/- and Foto Centre Trading Pvt. Ltd. - Anything & Everything in Photography - Foto Centre Trading Pvt. Ltd. for Rs. 27,000/-. Both includes sealed box, bill, VAT, shipping charges, Canon India 2 years warranty, 4 GB card, Camera case.

Can anyone suggest me a better deal (if possible). Also I do not know the reliability of ebay seller.


----------



## nac (Oct 23, 2012)

That ebay seller does have good reputation. There is (actually was) a better offer from the same seller for 25k. But it the seller cancelled that offer. It seems like eye wash... Ebay put that offer and the seller cancelled it...


----------



## aadi007 (Oct 23, 2012)

Why don't you look at Nikon P7700?
You will get much better picture quality, lots of manual controls and fast operation at the expense of zoom.


I think it is a great deal at 22K


----------



## anujs (Oct 23, 2012)

aadi007 said:


> Why don't you look at Nikon P7700?
> You will get much better picture quality, lots of manual controls and fast operation at the expense of zoom.
> 
> 
> I think it is a great deal at 22K



@aadi007: Actually I am looking for a bridge camera with great zoom, manual control, good picture quality and most importantly no lenses to carry. I think Canon SX50 HS fits my requirements perfectly (almost).

@nac: Thanks for your feedback. I am planning to buy it within one week. Till then I will look for some good deals online as well as on stores.


----------



## aadi007 (Oct 23, 2012)

anujs said:


> @aadi007: Actually I am looking for a bridge camera with great zoom, manual control, good picture quality and most importantly no lenses to carry. I think Canon SX50 HS fits my requirements perfectly (almost).



I was in the same position as you..and believe me, mirrorless cameras like Olympus E PM1 will give you much much better picture quality.
e PM1 with zoom lens costs same as Canon SX50HS.
Also, regarding the zoom - think about it, if you get much better picture quality even with less zoom, you can crop and get the pictures you want.

I don't think there is any point in buying a fixed lens P&S for 30K odd.


----------



## anujs (Nov 8, 2012)

Got Canon SX50 HS today for INR 27.5 K with Simpex 333 tripod (included)


----------



## nac (Nov 8, 2012)

Congrats... Happy clicking...

Share your photographs with us...


----------



## anujs (Nov 8, 2012)

Sure, will try to upload some good clicks soon.


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 8, 2012)

Congrats anuj


----------



## anujs (Nov 8, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> Congrats anuj



@sujoyp Thanks


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 8, 2012)

wow congrats


----------



## anujs (Nov 9, 2012)

marvelousprashant said:


> wow congrats



Thanks


----------

